# Wanted,a speed test interpreter.



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

MY Question,Please explain speed test.

And hopefully a solution.

About two weeks ago,I noticed on all video's I watched (such as youtube),the speed my DSL,dropped to almost what my old dial up use to be.No problem surfing the web.Only when its downloading videos,is it running in grandma gear(SLOOOOOOW).Here's my speed test,please explain in layman terms.No rocket scientist on this in  Thanks EB
Test==== download 3.01
Upload 0.65
ping 55 ms


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

What did you use to do the test? You didn't provide any units.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Test==== download 3.01
> Upload 0.65
> ping 55 ms


I'll start with the Ping test. From Wiki: "Ping is a computer network administration utility used to test the reachability of a host on an Internet Protocol (IP) network and to measure the round-trip time for messages sent from the originating host to a destination computer. The name comes from active sonar terminology."

It is measured in miliseconds.
------
From Wise Geek: "Mbps is an abbreviation for megabits per second. It refers to data transfer speeds as measured in megabits.

A bit is a digit of data, either a 0, or a 1. A string of eight bits equals one byte. Any character formed, such as a letter of the alphabet, a number or a punctuation mark, requires eight binary bits to describe it, or one byte of data."

"when used to describe data transfer rates, one mb equals 1,000,000 bits. Therefore:
1 mbps (megabit per second) = 1,000,000 bits per second"

Your download test showed a download transfer rate of 3.01 Mbps, which is a good speed. Downloading is what you get FROM the Net.
------
Uploading is what you SEND to the net such as emails, photos, file transfers, text to forums, etc. 

You upload test showed .65 Mbps which is a good speed. 
-
Hopefully to provide you an example, this image is 12,805 bytes
http://goo.gl/WWuVh
bit/byte conversion table here: http://www.matisse.net/bitcalc/
===========
Nevada I am of course assuming that this test gave the results just as most of the speed tests do. I've not used any that provided different terms. http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I'll start with the Ping test.


A 55 ms ping is very good. There's really no concern for ping time.

Also, youtube communications are over port 80, the standard port used to receive web pages. That means that there's no chance that they are limiting traffic on the basis of communications ports.

I'll be curious to learn the units of the speed test.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Nevada,what are the units? This is what test I used http://www.speedtest.net/

I ran test again to a farther location.
Download==1.96 mb/s

upload the same==0.65

ping the same==55 ms

Is there anything I can do to improve video download speed??thanks all.eb


windy in kansas,thanks,but you ain't gone down far enough on the layman's scale .You is dealing with one computer ignorant rascal on this end.I did make out a rabbit on one of your links:teehee: Think it was a cottontail but won't sure.
All them mb's, ms's and bytes is greek to me.However,I was told one time to not get vd,whatever that is:run:You know i'm kidding with you,but I really don't understand mb's ms's and so forth.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Nevada,what are the units?
> 
> I ran test again to a farther location.
> Download==1.96 mb/s
> ...


Okay, if that's megabits per second then your speed test is good. That should be plenty for youtube clips. I'm suspecting a problem with youtube. There are some youtube clips that I simply can't stream, and my Internet is faster than yours.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I don't know its just gotten a lot slower the last two weeks.Maybe it is the videos some much slower. Thanks folks,eb :bow:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

2mb download is fine for DSL..... Have you considered youtubes is slower? YOur connection speed is only part of the download speed. YOU will find over a school break where kids are home playing online games that your connectivity will change. There is only so much bandwidth in and out of an area. If everyone gets online then it will be slower.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> 2mb download is fine for DSL..... Have you considered youtubes is slower? YOur connection speed is only part of the download speed. YOU will find over a school break where kids are home playing online games that your connectivity will change. There is only so much bandwidth in and out of an area. If everyone gets online then it will be slower.


Thats possible,but its just videos.Regular surfing, at the click you are there.Oh,heres something else.Every once and a while when you click a link,its like it hangs up.The progress meter(or whatever its called)will load about one forth the way and almost stop,but its bearly moving.If you do nothing,it will take a couple min to load,but if you click the back arrow then the forward arrow,instantly it loads and you are there.LOL,its like you back up and get a running start,but it works.:duel:


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I often find that it is ads that slow or hang up site loading. Seems to be searching for just the right tailored ad for you courtesy of cookies, etc. 

I use Firefox with Adblock Plus loaded which lets ads get through--but I can add them to the list so that they won't be shown again. 

Though many find it a pain to do turning Java Script on and off as needed can speed web surfing and many things don't load with it off.
=======
BTW, are you running a malware program every so often? Ad-aware is one I use. I used to also use Spybot. They team up well. Malwarebytes is an anti-malware program that many use. 
http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Basic question: you did defrag, compact, and clean out your unwanted files, right?

Apologies, don't mean to insult, but it is impossible to know the skill level of someone I don't know on the internet.


----------

